# Offset Detailing Essex Gepfeffert UK 700bhp 2015 RS6, Carbon Everything, 21" ADV1's!



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Offset Detailing Essex Gepfeffert UK 700bhp 2015 RS6, Carbon Everything, 21" ADV1's!*



      

*SS6 9EY ESSEX • 0784 320 1313 • www.offsetdetailing.com*

Hello Detailing World! Here's a rather special/insane/completely mental Audi RS6 that was booked at Offset Detailing for a full on detail.

Spec:

•2015 Audi RS6 tuned to 700bhp by MTM Tuning.

•*Custom digital coilover suspension by Gepeffert KW, this car is owned by the main man at Gepfeffert UK. Height adjustable by a button inside the car and via keyfob.

•*Custom made 21" ADV.1 wheels with satin black faces and candy red barrels.

•*Carbon fibre exterior package, with full carbon fibre roof and rear spoiler.

•*Carbon inlay interior with full carbon fibre RS6 steering wheel.

• Insane noise, insane stance (just how I like 'em)

Two stage machine polishing process with Kamikaze Collection Infinity wax as paintwork protection.

Glass protected with Gyeon.

Wheels cleaned inside and out, Sonax NPT to seal.

Interior wet vacced througout, Auto Finesse and Chemical Guys products for interior and leather.

Tyres sealed with Fireball Ultimate Tyre Coating.

Carbon fibre sealed with Kamikaze Collection Infinity Wax.

The video is a must see, as it highlights the true awesomeness of this car and the work involved!!!

HD Video.






Pictures.

One of the owner's (not pictured - that's the frontman for Sigma)! other rides, a brand new Audi R8 V10 Plus. Keep an eye out for that one...





That's better!




Vehicles are always wrapped up at night!


50/50





Carbon roof. NO THIS IS NOT A WRAP!!! The real deal.



Getting that shine on!


Interior dealt with.


Carbon everything!


Leather conditioned.


Brought outside for a good look round.




Phantom black flake.





21" custom made ADV.1 wheels with candy red barrels and ceramic brakes all round (love these)...


If Satan drove an Audi.




Gepfeffert KW digital coilover suspension (watch the video to see it in action)!


Stoppers to end all stoppers.





Pretty much why I called myself Offset Detailing. That slammed look and the perfect wheel offset = perfection in my eyes, I've always had slammed cars with aggressive offsets 


Thanks for looking and stay tuned for more mental cars this month!!! And keep an eye out for the video up this evening!!!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

My dream daily if I won the lottery, what a beast. Not a fan of the wheels but each to their own


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

The wheels are certainly striking. Not my thing though. The rest of the car though is amazing. As Salow3 said my dream too!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

so lovely - i like the wheels, show the brakes off nicely


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Beast of a car, The wheels i am not sure about

Cracking work


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Thats one mean looking rs6


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great detail, but seen better RS6 out there.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Appreciate the work gone into the wheels, but they look terrible, it's very em black, stunning work on a car that screams more money that she and sense though.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Video now live!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely car but spoilt with them wheels IMO


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Disagree all day with that haha


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I like the wheels they are special maybe if they had a different color many would love'em, great detail as always but the way these were a treat to clean


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Car looks great :thumb:,but the wheels are ugly..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic work, really great detailing. However on the car, that's an incredible machine that's been utterly ruined IMO. What a shame.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The car looked better standard. Those wheels look awful. 

Surprised he doesn't get pulled for that plater either. 

It looks very clean though.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Great job on the detailing.

As for the car, The essence of RS6ness,has always been to me, it's subtleness. All completely lost on this particular example. Eeeeeewwww, as my teenagers would say!


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Great work guys, you're a very impressive outfit.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Never understood the slammed look tbh, if you cant drive it what's the point but great work by you and one helluva motor!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

moochin said:


> Great work guys, you're a very impressive outfit.


Cheers Moochin, only one guy doing it all, me!

I love the slammed look and mods, but each to their own


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks awesome Daryl. Amazing work as normal


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Tom!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

REVERSiN said:


> I like the wheels they are special maybe if they had a different color many would love'em, great detail as always but the way these were a treat to clean


Rims weren't a problem at all to clean! Easy to get round the back of the spokes.

The ceramic brakes however... tight fit! I've got the owner of this RS6's 2015 modified C63 in at the moment - another absolute beast so keep an eye out on here and the NEW Offset Detailing website going live in a few days - it looks superb!

If I had a pound for every time someone said about "curbing the wheels" or "it's too low, how would you go over a speed bump" or it's ruined. I'd be a millionaire in two hours. Each to their own yes, but I wish people would bear in mind that the owners of these types of cars take as much care as possible to not 'mount kerbs', or beach themselves. I know I didn't running my old show cars! It's not what crazy low cars are all about getting A to B is the last thing on their/my mind. Anyone into that scene will understand me. those that don't understand, never will!


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Stellar job! Love the whole look.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Priyaka said:


> Stellar job! Love the whole look.


Cheers! Same here, I'm not one for 'standard'.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I would be scared to take it of its garage, then again if its only toy to play with, why not, excellent bit of work done.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great job, could dive in and have a swim in that paint!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ibiza55 said:


> I would be scared to take it of its garage, then again if its only toy to play with, why not, excellent bit of work done.


Many thanks, his new V10plus R8 seems to be his new toy, absolutely awesome bit of kit.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow! Seen this many times on Instagram but never noticed the colour that well, metallic certainly pops on it! 

The bloke has some awesome cars though!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

dave-g said:


> Wow! Seen this many times on Instagram but never noticed the colour that well, metallic certainly pops on it!
> 
> The bloke has some awesome cars though!


He certainly does!

The latest one in. Brand new v10 plus (with even more goodies) R8. Brand new nardo grey V10 plus R8 in other thread.


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Wheels remind me of the alfa 4c's !!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

willg said:


> Wheels remind me of the alfa 4c's !!


True that, they reminded me of the ol' Diablo ones.


----------

